# I'm going to make a meatloaf tomorrow and was wondering



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone care to share their tried and true recipe?  I generally stick with the old standbys of egg, s & p, bread crumbs, ketchup, and onion with ketchup also smeared on the top but maybe yours will temp me to try another version.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2005)

change half of the breadcrumbs to bread chunks, and add grated horseradish and worcestershire sauce. mix horseradish with the ketchup on the topping.


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2005)

i use white bread (w/out the crusts) soaked in cream, ground chuck, salt and pepper, garlic powder, ground sage, oregano, worcestershire, like buckytom does, lots of onion, beaten egg, and plain tomato sauce. more tomato sauce mixed with salt and pepper tops it off. i don't have an exact recipe with measurments and cooking times. i just add the bread and beaten egg until it has the right texture and appearance.


----------



## Erik (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=8114

I posted this one about a month ago. Again...if you need to make changes, and make it your own, go ahead.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

Sizz, here's another link where several of us posted our TNT meatloaf recipes.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6243&highlight=meatloaf


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Everyone!  PA........today I'm going to try your Grandma Johnson's Meatloaf.  Heck if its been in the family that long it has to be really good.  Plus the ingredients will appeal to my dad.........who I plan on taking a plate to.  I try to keep the ingredients simplier when it comes to him because he was spoiled by my moms good southern cooking. Anyway.......it sounds delicious.  I plan on try some of the others later when its just my family here eating.  Thanks again!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks, sizz!  I hope you and your dad like it as much as my family does!  It's a good old traditional comfort food--you can't go wrong with that!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree PA..........I love comfort foods the best!  Their especially good on cold, rainy days.


----------



## mikegeorge (Feb 16, 2005)

*Meatloaf*

Here is another recipe. I am not a fan of meatloaf, but I found this recipe and have passed it on to many people. Everyone says it is the best they ever had.  If you woulkd like the sauce recipe, I can post it also.

Recipe from “Chef Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana Kitchen”© page 112,113.

Cajun Meat Loaf  
	Makes 6 servings

This is best using both ground pork and ground beef, as the pork gives more flavor diversity. However, you can make it with ground beef only.

		Seasoning mix:
		2 whole bay leaves
		1 tablespoon salt
		1 teaspoon ground red pepper (preferable cayenne)
		1 teaspoon black pepper
		½ teaspoon white pepper
		½ teaspoon ground cumin
		½ teaspoon ground nutmeg

	4 tablespoons unsalted butter
	¾ cup finely chopped onions
	½ cup finely chopped celery
	½ cup finely chopped green bell peppers
	¼ cup finely chopped green onions
	2 teaspoons minced garlic
	1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce
	1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
	½ cup evaporated milk
	½ cup catsup
	1½ pounds ground beef
	½ pound ground pork
	2 eggs, lightly beaten
	1 cup very fine dry bread crumbs

Combine the seasoning mix ingredients in a small bowl and set aside.

Melt the butter in a 1 quart saucepan over medium heat. Add the onions, celery, bell peppers, green onions, garlic , Tabasco, Worcestershire and seasoning mix. Sauté until mixture starts sticking excessively, about 6 minutes, stirring occasionally and scraping the pan bottom well. Stir in the milk and catsup. Continue cooking for about 2 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and allow mixture to cool to room temperature.

Place the ground beef and pork in an ungreased 13 x 9 inch baking pan. Add the eggs, the cooked vegetable mixture, removing the bay leaves, and add the bread crumbs. Mix by hand until thoroughly combined. In the center of the pan, shape the mixture into a loaf that is about 1½ inches high, 6 inches wide and 12 inches long. Bake uncovered at 350º for 25 minutes, then raise heat to 400º and continue cooking until done, about 35 minutes longer. Serve immediately as is or with Very Hot Cajun Sauce for Beef (page 251).


----------



## nicole (Feb 16, 2005)

*Soooo good meatloaf ( cheese stuffed )*

This is very different but really good. I made cream cheese and chive mashed potatos with them.
from : Rachal Ray



2 pounds ground beef 
2 eggs 
1 cup bread crumbs (up to 1 1/2 cups) 
1 cup grated Parmesan 
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley leaves 
2 cloves garlic, minced or pressed 
1 onion, diced 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 cup milk 
8 slices cheddar 
8 slices baked ham 
8 slices bacon

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
In a large mixing bowl, combine ground beef, eggs, breadcrumbs, Parmesan cheese, herbs, garlic, onion, ketchup, Worcestershire. Mix well, gradually adding the milk (if it seems too moist, add bread crumbs until it is a consistency that will form a loaf without flattening. Spray a large baking or roasting pan with a non-stick spray and press the meatloaf out. Layer cheese slices and ham, covering the center line of the meatloaf, then close it together and tuck in the ends, forming a loaf which is oblong. Criss-cross the bacon strips to cover the loaf. Bake for 35 to 45 minutes or until the meat thermometer registers 160 degrees F. 

Let rest 15 minutes, then cut and serve. Gravy is optional.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm glad so many of you came up with recipes.
Meatloaf is one of the two dishes I'm not "allowed" to make.
Paul HATES it with a passion.  His mom made him eat it every
week when he was growing up and now he refuses to touch it.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

My hubby is the same way, pds!  His mom actually had a schedule of 7 meals that were served the same day of the week, every week.  Nathan will tolerate meatloaf but only once or twice a year, max.  And he won't touch the leftovers (and there are always a lot when you make a whole meatloaf for 2 people!)!


----------



## JohnL (Feb 16, 2005)

I absolutely love meatloaf!,
(which is a wonder because my mom used to cook it to the consistency of compressed sawdust)!!
Even though I really enjoy it, I also only make it 2 or 3 times a year.
My recipe is similar to those already posted, although I prefer brown gravy and mushrooms, (both in the meatloaf and gravy). Most of our local grocery stores sell a "meatloaf pak" in the ground meat section, usually 2 parts ground beef, 1 part ground pork. I'd like to try beef, veal and pork, 1/1/1 someday but they don't offer ground veal around here. Of course I guess I could buy veal shoulder steaks and grind it in my KitchenAide. Meatloaf is great for dinner, but what I enjoy the most is cold meatloaf sandwiches later in the week. (yeah, I know it sounds strange, but try it). We have a little carryout downtown called "The Dog House" that sells more meatloaf than hot dogs! They also sell meatloaf and eggs for breakfast.
John.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 16, 2005)

I think I've only had meatloaf maybe 5 times in my life. Why I don't make it is a mystery to me cuz I like it quite a bit!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I think I've only had meatloaf maybe 5 times in my life. Why I don't make it is a mystery to me cuz I like it quite a bit!



I'll make one for you, Damp!


----------



## Lugaru (Feb 16, 2005)

My roomate puts the works into his and it's actually really good. This includes chunks of peperoni, chunks of cheese and lot's of spice. 

My own is also "the usual", I like a dense meatloaf completely frosted in caked on sauce.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm drooling in anticipation, PA!!!   Mmmm...


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

What should I make to go with it for ya'?  Mashed taters and gravy?  Fresh-baked rolls?  What would you like for dessert?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 16, 2005)

Pinch me, I must be dreaming!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2005)

PA - I know you have plenty of recipes but I thought I'd post one too - I haven't tried it yet but my ex-wife-in-law swears it's the best she's ever had.

Julie's Meatloaf


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 17, 2005)

> my ex-wife-in-law swears it's the best she's ever had.
> 
> Ok.........Kitchen what the heck is a ex-wife-in-law? Did your brother marry your ex wife or something


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

ROFL - well, she USED to be my wife-in-law when she was married to my ex-husband - but since they divorced she is now my EX-wife-in-law!!  OK, it's stupid but we love each other and she's one of my best friends.  She'll introduce me as her ex-wife-in-law and you can see the wheels turning - especially the men.  Most women will ask - most men just sit there and try to figure it out knowing deep down they shouldn't "go there".


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 17, 2005)

ok........you really stumped me there for a moment but I think I got it now    My ex and I are really good friends..........took us a year after our breakup (10 years ago) to get to that point though   .  We get some baffeled looks when we tell people we're ex's ..... they can't understand how we can get along so well and were divorced.......so now we mainly say he's a friend or she's a friend..........much easier this way. He's a good friend but not husband material in my book


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

We both hate our ex  :twisted:   He's an evil, evil man with the skills of the best con artist.


----------

